# Hysteroscopy in n ireland privately and cost



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello, I am having ivf in spain but have to have a diagnostic hysteroscopy first as have had 2 failed Implantations so far...... my doctor there recommended it to check for scarring etc. does anyone know where I can have one done privately in n ireland and how much does it cost. Many thanks


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lorsha

I ended up going abroad for my procedure as the private clinics here worked out at almost £2000 after consultation etc.  It was kings bridge and ulster independent i priced. They would not do it without one which was ridiculous when it is being rrecommended by another professional.  

I went to reprofit and with flights and accommodation it was less than £400. Really rip the p*** out of us here. Is going to your clinic an option? I went alone and flew out the day before and home on the evening of hyst taking two planes bus and hour in car. Just had a very light bleed but worst part was tiredness from two days of travelling. 

All the best 

katie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

also sometimes the clinic where they are doing your care want to do it as they see and usually film your uterus for help with ET


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Try Ralph Roberts at dundonald consulting rooms. Tho Katie is about right on the price. I looked into it but didn't end up having it done due to cost


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies girls, my own clinic in spain are asking 1800 euros for the hysteroscopy which is very steep! Thought I might get it cheaper here but I was doubtful. I am going to phone them and see if they can do it cheaper seems a bit ridiculous when other clinics abroad are doing it for 4- 500. Thanks x


----------



## stinkyhands (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi-try dr Monaghan in Portiuncula Hospital in Athlone. His secretaries are lovely and they could prob give u a price over the phone.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi im currently lookin into this but the money side is very steep!! 
Did u get anywhere cheap lorsha? 
Ive just had my second bfn and all goes well except it fails to implant so im currently lookin at my options


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi magic baby, I ended up having the hysto in spain it cost 1800 euros, it revealed hyperplasia which meant my endometrial lining was too thick and not healthy. I had 3 months of progesterone treatment to resolve it. I was supposed to have a FET on Tuesday but lining too thin now!  so postponed until the end of next week, I'm hoping the lining will thicken up by then


----------

